# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Hameg παλμογράφοι, τροφοδοτικό, Function generator-counter meter και άλλα

## tsoarbatzis

Πωλούνται τα εξής:-HAMEG παλμογράφοι 40,50,100 MHz, ΗΜ404,ΗΜ507,ΗΜ1004 με κέρσορες μετρήσεων,component tester και autoset στα 230€,250€, 300€ αντίστοιχα. χωρίς autoset στά 180€-HAMEG γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων/συχνόμετρο 1 GHz ΗΜ8030 ΗΜ8021 στά 420€-HAMEG τροφοδότικο ΗΜ7042 0-32volt 2A, 2.7-5.5 volt 3.3 A στα 320€-RIGOL DS1054Z παλμογράφος αμεταχείριστος 320€-GOLDSTAR FC2130 συχνόμετρο 1 GHz στά 190€

20210201_201151.jpg
20210302_184206.jpg
20210305_222859.jpg
20210129_214001.jpg
20201122_171736.jpg

----------

